# Is Custom X a wrong choosing for a intermediate?



## piazzolla (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi!I bought a Custom X 156 two days ago and i'm riding since 3 years.and i like freeriding and piste.I didn'T try it yet.I want to ask that is it too stiff for me?I will team it with cartel est bindings and ion boots..What do you recommend me at this time?My weight 72kg.Height 1.76cm


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're serious about becoming an advanced rider, then it's not a wrong choice.

Although you might want to go stiffer with the boots and bindings.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

sounds like a really good set up for freeriding..almost top of the line..


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

In my opinion, getting a more advanced board is NEVER a bad idea. It will only give you better performance, give you more confidence, and allow you to learn easier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Although you might want to go stiffer with the boots and bindings.


I thought Ions were supposed to be pretty stiff(?).


----------



## piazzolla (Dec 29, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> I thought Ions were supposed to be pretty stiff(?).


I don't know...Burton's web site recommends ion boots for custom x.Thank you guys for comments makes me feel good..


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Ions are pretty stiff, I think an 8.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Depends on the entire setup, too. In your case, your boots/bindings/board are all fairly well matched, so you should be ok. It will prob be less forgiving and require more effort than you're used to with your previous setup/s, but you should be fine.


----------

